# Soldering Videos - how to solder!



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a page full of great video's on how to solder. I hope this helps.  
http://www.solder.net/technical/tips.asp


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

great find, sure helps!!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Nice find,  now I can brush up on my soldering skillz.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Makes me realize I need to get a good soldering setup. My $20 Craftsmen sucks, but I guess it works. That guy is really good btw!!!


----------



## bighedstev (Feb 18, 2008)

very helpful...thanks


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool, thanks


----------

